

Nortel Announces the Winning Bidder of Its Patent Portfolio - Garbage
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nortel-announces-the-winning-bidder-of-its-patent-portfolio-for-a-purchase-price-of-us45-billion-2011-06-30

======
peterknego
Bad news for Google.

~~~
ignifero
Maybe it's not bad that a consortium of companies with competing interests
bought em.

------
ignifero
No love for google? Nevermind, can someone explain just how important these
patents are, or else, how wrong can things go if the consortium decides to do
evil things with them?

~~~
Spyplane
They are fundamental to the operation of GSM / CDMA networks. Patent
portfolio's like these in the mobile arena are pretty well only trumped by
Qualcomm's, TI's, and probably Motorola's.

My opinion though is that the actual interaction to the cell network is not
solely done by android, but by the chipset on the phone mostly. They could sue
Google I'm sure, but I bet people like Motorola and Qualcomm would have
something to say about that to protect Google and Androids chip purchasing
wallet.

